

Brisbane, Australia IT worker meetup tonight.  Want more Hackers There. - Dylanlacey
http://d-flat.dylanlacey.com/2010/ybits-december-meeting

======
Dylanlacey
YBITS is basically a meetup group with no purpose other then building a
community of "professional friends." It's deliberately low key and low admin.

It's free to come, just be young of mind and working or studying IT.

I figured we could only benefit from having more peeps from HN around.

------
jacques_chester
Have fun. A little out of town for me (Darwinite).

